# What is covering the LCD's on these 5dmk2's ?



## nesarajah (Mar 15, 2012)

http://500px.com/photo/5807564

What are these things covering the LCD? 
Was wondering if anyone knew. Thanks


----------



## snyder17315 (Mar 15, 2012)

Second opinion... I don't know, but it looks like an articulated screen like on the 60D but not sideways.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2012)

snyder17315 said:


> Nothing. The one with the 70-200 attached is a 60D with an articulated screen.



Indeed? Evidently you're seeing several things that aren't there... First off, there's no 70-200 in the pic, the white lens is a 100-400mm. Second, the camera attached to the white lens has a multicontroller (aka joystick), which the 60D does not, and also lacks a popup flash. 

I still don't know what the accessory is, but I wanted to correct obvious mistakes...


----------



## snyder17315 (Mar 15, 2012)

Found it! http://www.dhgate.com/pop-up-lcd-screen-hood-protector-shade-for/p-ff808081296d9aca012973d38c2f1a74.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2012)

There you go. Good find!


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 16, 2012)

You gotta love the description:

Description:
1). This LCD Hood protector is specially designed for DSLR camera. 
2). Its perfect state-of-art design allows it integrated with the LCD system and *makes the camera more professional. *

Now I have to get one of these. Or better two.


----------

